# Oder-Befischung: wenig Fische, viel Salz



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2022)

Die Fakten sehen wie folgt aus:
- Polen denkt nicht daran, die Salz-Einleitungen zu senken
- Deutschland jammert (von Regierungsseite recht leise), hat aber keine Handhabe
- Der Klimawandel schreitet voran und die nächsten Sommer werden im Schnitt sicher nicht kühler und wasserreicher als der vergangene Sommer

Fazit:
Solange niemand, mit welchen Mitteln auch immer, die Salzeinleitung signifikant senkt, wird sich der Fischbestand nur in eine Richtung entwickeln: nach unten. Auf Basis der aktuellen Gegebenheiten ist die Oder fischtechnisch am A....

Hier ein Link, der die aktuelle Energiesituation in Polen beschreibt. Die verheizen alles: https://www.rbb24.de/studiofrankfur...olen-heizen-kohle-energiekrise-ofen-smog.html


----------



## thanatos (20. Dezember 2022)

ne irgend wie muß da radikal umgedacht werden , es ist nicht ok das die 
Abwässer von Klärwerken direkt in die Flüsse geleitet werden und Regenerations-
salze aus Kraftwerksanlagen direkt eingeleitet werden , irgend wo habe ich hier 
eine Bildungslücke - im Ionenaustauscher werden die Calciumionen gegen
Natriumionen ausgetauscht - ( um die Kesselsteinbildung zu verhindern ) also es wird Calciumchlorit eingeleitet -  -
da stehe ich nun vor dem Rätsel wo kommt im Wasser das Natrium her ? 
um den Austausch rückgängig zu machen ????


----------



## Seele (20. Dezember 2022)

Wirklich traurig zu lesen, wenn sich interessant. 
Man sieht aber wie andere Länder auf die Umwelt scheißen. 
Hauptsache wir zahlen einen Haufen Geld geringe Emissionen etwas geringer zu machen. Das Geld wäre an anderer Stelle global gesehen viel wertvoller angelegt.


----------



## Luis2811 (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin da auch der Meinung das dort etwas geändert werden sollte, sonst haben wir nächstes Jahr wieder die gleichen Schlagzeilen wie diese Jahr im Sommer. Das geht dann so lange bis dort irgendwann garnichts mehr im Wasser leben kann.



thanatos schrieb:


> ne irgend wie muß da radikal umgedacht werden , es ist nicht ok das die
> Abwässer von Klärwerken direkt in die Flüsse geleitet werden und Regenerations-
> salze aus Kraftwerksanlagen direkt eingeleitet werden , irgend wo habe ich hier
> eine Bildungslücke - im Ionenaustauscher werden die Calciumionen gegen
> ...



Bei diesem Enthärtungsverfahren (Permutit verfahren) werden die Erdalkalimetallionen im Wasser gegen Natriumionen getauscht, da diese keine Härte verursachen => Hoher Natriumgehalt im Weichwasser
Beim Regenerieren werden die Erdalkalimetallionen in der Anlage dann durch ca. 15% Kochsalzlösung wieder ausgespült. => Sehr hartes Wasser

Dem entsprechend wird beides eingeleitet Natriumionen durch das benötigte Weichwasser ( Kühlwasser,..) und Erdalkalimetalliounen beim Regenerieren der Anlage.


----------



## plinse (20. Dezember 2022)

Naja, was wird denn erwartet  ?
Das Salz aus dem Bergbau muss weg. Jetzt ist es kalt und es gibt mehr Wasser - also rein damit - kann man nur hoffen, dass sie rechtzeitig zum Sommer, wenn es wieder Richtung Algenblüte gehen würde, die Einleitung verringern.
Über das Jahr gesehen, muss die Suppe halt weg. Dass danach gehandelt wird, davon muss man leider ausgehen.
VG, Eike


----------



## thanatos (21. Dezember 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Man sieht aber wie andere Länder auf die Umwelt scheißen.


wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein , und das wir besser sind - allein 
mir fehlt der Glaube . Das sich die Wasserqualität nicht verbessert - ja wie auch bei den
geringen Niederschlägen und noch etwas nicht über andere Völker meckern nur 
weil sie sich nicht so unterbuttern lassen wie - in Polen ist so einiges besser und 
ordentlicher als bei uns .


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2022)

Naja, der Bodensee ist zum Beispiel so sauber wie seit langem nicht mehr, sogar so sauber dass der Fischbestand massiv zurück geht. 



thanatos schrieb:


> as sich die Wasserqualität nicht verbessert - ja wie auch bei den
> geringen Niederschlägen


Die Verbesserung hat mit den Niederschlägen ja nichts zu tun, die haben lediglich damit zu tun wie stark sich die Suppe verdünnt. Deswegen wird gefordert nicht nach Frachten sondern nach Konzentration einleiten zu dürfen.


----------



## plinse (21. Dezember 2022)

Sinnvoll wäre es natürlich mit den Konzentrationen - ist eine Frage nach den Zielsetzungen.

Geht es vordergründig aber um Jobs und industrielle Produktion, dann kippen sie im Winter halt rein was geht und können so hoffentlich im Sommer reduzieren. Wir werden es sehen. Ich glaube nur nicht dran, dass Polen den Bergbau mit seinem Abwasser massiv einschränken wird.

Das schrieb ich ja schon im alten Oder-Thread:








						Oder vergiftet! Warnung vor Wasserkontakt
					

Newsmeldung  Woran die Fische in der Oder verendeten, ist noch vällig unklar (Beispielfoto pixabay)  Massives Fischsterben in der Oder. Laut Stadtverwaltung sei das Phänomen in Brandenburg in Höhe Frankfurts zu beobachten. Ungeklärt seien bisher die Ursachen, heißt es. Die Hintergründe werden...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Dadurch, dass kein "Schuldiger" für eine "besonders böse Einleitung" benannt wurde, heißt das doch, dass wir mit dem "Standard-Betrieb" an der Grenze zur ökologischen Katastrophe rum krebsen. Ein paar Grad wärmer oder kälter und ein bisschen mehr oder weniger Niederschlag machen scheinbar den Unterschied zwischen "gut und böse"...
Damit entsteht aber die Entscheidung zwischen profitabler Industrie mit Jobs ODER gesundem Fluss.
Wenn ich einen Tip abgeben müsste  ... aber das war leider mit der Ursachenzuordnung bereits klar  .

VG, Eike


----------



## Lorenz (21. Dezember 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> ...heißt das doch, dass wir mit dem "Standard-Betrieb" an der Grenze zur ökologischen Katastrophe rum krebsen.



Nicht unbedingt. Vielleicht will man nach dem Schadensereignis keinem auf die Füße treten, damit es keine Schadensersatzforderungen und politische Verstimmungen gibt; im Hintergrund kann aber vielleicht was passieren (das weiß ich nicht). Sicher haben die die Schuldigen ausgemacht und vielleicht gucken sie denen jetzt auf die Finger, ändern Auflagen, Genehmigungen etc.?...


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 
Die Polen Angeln doch leidenschaftlich gerne - jedenfalls hat das Angeln (zum Verzehr) doch größeren Zulauf als bei "uns" - oder irre ich mich da? 

Dann müssten die Polnischen Angler doch wütend "auf die Barrikaden" gehen?! 

R. S.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Dezember 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Man sieht aber wie andere Länder auf die Umwelt scheißen.


Sorry Seele , aber das ist eine fundamental falsche Aussage. *Alle* scheißen auf die Umwelt. Bei nem Grenzfluss wie der Oder vllt. ganz besonders weil man die Konsequenzen  großteils verschieben kann, aber DE machts nicht anders. Unsere Umweltschweinchen verklappen über die nordd. Flüsse in Nord- und Ostsee, das fällt nur etwas später auf weil ein Meer langsamer stirbt als ein Fluß.


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sorry Seele , aber das ist eine fundamental falsche Aussage. *Alle* scheißen auf die Umwelt. Bei nem Grenzfluss wie der Oder vllt. ganz besonders weil man die Konsequenzen  großteils verschieben kann, aber DE machts nicht anders. Unsere Umweltschweinchen verklappen über die nordd. Flüsse in Nord- und Ostsee, das fällt nur etwas später auf weil ein Meer langsamer stirbt als ein Fluß.


seh ich anders wenn ich mir manche Audits anseehe was dort alles kontrolliert wird und wie drakonisch teils die Strafen sein können. Was nicht heißt, dass man nicht mehr tun könnte, man kann IMMER mehr tun.


----------



## Kupfergraben (21. Dezember 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Man sieht aber wie andere Länder auf die Umwelt scheißen.
> Hauptsache wir zahlen einen Haufen Geld geringe Emissionen etwas geringer zu machen. Das Geld wäre an anderer Stelle global gesehen viel wertvoller angelegt.


Klingt für mich wie ein pauschales Vorurteil und ein typischer Versuch sich aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen und den Staffelstab an andere Länder abzugeben um seinen Lebensstil nicht einzuschränken.

Ich will hier keineswegs Polen bedingungslos verteidigen - Polen ist in der Tat auch heute noch der größte Verschmutzer der Ostsee und 94 % der Oberflächengewässer des Landes sind von Eutrophierung bedroht:




(Elena Neverova-Dziopak 2021: Surface Water Eutrophication in Poland: Assessment and Prevention)

Trotzdem ist der Reflex Deutschland hier für ein Vorbild in Sachen Klimaschutz zu halten und die Veränderungen primär in anderen Ländern zu fordern faktisch einfach falsch.
In Deutschland sind auch nur 8,2 % der Oberflächengewässer in einem guten Zustand. 304 der 1178 Grundwasserkörper (114.000 km² Wasserfläche) überschreiten hierbei sogar die Grenzwerte von 50 Milligram pro Liter, womit die Ziele der europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie verfehlt werden. Es läuft weiter ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren der EU-Kommission gegen Deutschland, weil Deutschland gegen die europäische Nitratrichtlinie verstoßen hat. Deutschland pustet knapp doppelt so viel CO2 in die Luft wie Polen.

Ohnehin ist das Argument "Andere Länder verschmutzen viel mehr als wir" überhaupt nicht zur eigenen Entlastung geeignet. Verantwortung verschwindet nicht, nur weil ich sie in kleine Teile zerlege. Hierzu sehr passend der Potsdamer Klimaforscher Stefan Rahmstorf: "Würde man die gesamte Weltbevölkerung in 50 Gruppen einteilen, von denen jede zwei Prozent der globalen Emissionen verursacht – folgt daraus dann, dass niemand etwas machen muss?"

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass wir weniger vorurteils- und selbstentlastungsgetrieben auf vermeintliche Sündenböcke zeigen und zuerst vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.

*Edit:* Als Ergänzung noch ein (wenn auch etwas polemischer) interessanter Artikel vom Yale-Philosophieprofessor Jason Stanley zum Hintergrund der deutschen "Überheblichkeit in Bezug auf die eigene ethnische und kulturelle Überlegenheit". 
Der Wahn der Überlegenheit
Man denke hier an den genau und fleissig arbeitenden, immer nur beste Qualität herstellenden (die Herkunft des Siegels "Made in Germany" ist auch interessant), rücksichtsvollen und klugen "typischen Deutschen" - immer auch direkt in Abgrenzung zu "den Ausländern" welche ja laut, ungebildet, ungezogen und faul seien oder halt auf die Natur scheißen und die Oder versauen....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2022)

Kupfergraben: Da hast du einen schönen Rundumschlag gemacht, was nichts daran ändert, dass Deutschland beim Umweltschutz in der Weltspitze ist und Länder wie Polen das Problem darstellen. Ja, diese Länder sch... auf die Natur. Unterhalte dich mal mit gebildeten Leuten aus diesen Ländern, die mittlerweile in Deutschland wohnen (ich habe in meinem IT-Team Experten aus der halben Welt). Die Umweltstandards in Polen, Rumänien, Bulgarien, Indien, ... sind ein Drama, weil die Leute dort arm sind und es trotzdem warm haben wollen. Das kann man den Leuten nicht vorwerfen, trotzdem sind diese Länder das Problem. Eine Lösung ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## liac (22. Dezember 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> es trotzdem warm haben wollen.



Das ist ja in Deutschland Gott sei Dank anders, da soll man gefälligst frieren, für "Dies und Das".  

Lg liac


----------



## vermesser (22. Dezember 2022)

Da ich häufiger in Polen bin und dort auch angle: Natürlich sind die polnischen Angler auch sauer! Logisch. Aber die Aussage, die Polen würden auf die Natur schxxen, während wir in Deutschland super toll sind, die greift zu kurz. 

Erstens hat Polen mehr Wildnis als wir! Die Wölfe, die durch Brandenburg eiern, sind ganz häufig welche, die von polnischen abstammen. Offensichtlich hatten sie dort noch Rückzugsorte. 
Zweitens ist Polen dünner besiedelt, viel dünner besiedelt. Vieles ist dort einfach "weit weg". 
Drittens hat der nicht so ausgeprägte Schutzgedanke in Polen auch Vorteile für die Menschen. Während ich in Deutschland kaum mit dem Auto bis zur Oder komme, ist das in Polen kein Problem. Selbst auf Radio eins wurde seitens eines Moderatoren thematisiert, dass er auf seinen jährlichen Paddeltouren auf der Oder in Polen zelten muss, weil er es in Deutschland nicht darf. Was nutzt der Schutz, wenn der Mensch dafür ausgesperrt wird? 
Viertens sind "diese Länder" auch deshalb so schlecht im Umweltschutz, weil wir schmutzige und arbeitsintensive Fertigungen in "diese Länder" ausgelagert haben!!

Ja, es gibt einiges, was ich auch kritisiere. Müll liegt in Polen leider mehr rum. Bestreite ich nicht. Der ganze Vorgang mit der Versalzung ist eine Sauerei. Allerdings wird m.W. auch die Werra bei uns ein massives Salzproblem, derzeit ist die elektrische Leitfähigkeit der Werra fast doppelt so hoch wie die der Oder: https://undine.bafg.de/weser/guetemessstellen/weser_mst_witzenhausen.html und https://undine.bafg.de/oder/guetemessstellen/oder_mst_frankfurt.html . 

Er wird bei uns hier gern auf "die Polen" gezeigt, die die Umwelt versauen. Dass der Salzgehalt ein Problem sein könnte, wurde aber vor diesem Sommer auch diesseits der Oder nie thematisiert. Wir verschenken Geld in aller Herren Länder, vielleicht hätten wir den Polen dann eher Hilfe bei der Entsalzung anbieten sollen, wenn wir es doch besser wussten??? Wussten wir auch nicht? Oh...


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2022)

Es ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen - nach einem Fischsterben sind eben weniger 
Fische da , wo sollen die auch in einem halben Jahr herkommen ? 
Es soll ja schon Fischregen gegeben haben aber der Wetterbericht hat da 
nix gemeldet .


----------



## zokker (25. Dezember 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ... Es soll ja schon Fischregen ...


Sharknado ???


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Es soll ja schon Fischregen


Ihr werdet lachen , mir passiert.
Am Teich fiel mir fast n K2 auf die Birne.
Hatte nix mit Wetter zu tun. Fischreiher konnte wohl nicht festhalten. Die zwei Einstichlöcher waren gut zu sehen .
Releasen hätte keinen Zweck gehabt.
Also Köder für Falle .


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Dezember 2022)

Das wird ne hübsche Trappermütze.


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wird ne hübsche Trappermütze.


Waaasss ?  Bei der Pelzablehnung.
Nee, der kam direkt in den Naturkreislauf zurück. Sozusagen zur Mineralanreicherung des Bodens.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Dezember 2022)

Oder als Sitzunterlage für's Boot wäre das Fell auch gut..


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Dezember 2022)

Beim nächsten Mal einfach dreiviertels aushungern (zwecks Anleitung ggf. bewährte Fachliteratur aus antiken römischen Circus-Quellen konsultieren - entsprechende ÜS für Lateinunkundige sicherlich irgendwo vorhanden) und nem Pöter-Dunstkreisler heimlich ins Handschuhfach stopfen.

Früher oder später resultiert das dann beim Pöter automatisch in massivem Gesichtsverlust


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Sozusagen zur Mineralanreicherung des Bodens.


Soweit ich weiß sollen sie ganz gut schmecken , sollen aber gut durchgebraten 
sein wegen der Trichinenmöglichkeit .Habe mir schon Rezepte reingezogen
aber es noch nicht fertiggebracht einen kalt zu machen .
	

		
			
		

		
	





so frech sie sind man kann sie auch lieb gewinnen


----------



## Ladi74 (26. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wird ne hübsche Trappermütze.


Reicht nicht! Für ne gute Daniel- Boone-Mütze braucht man 3. Laut Aussage von nem Kumpel, von dem ich mein Wildbret beziehe.
Sonst sieht die so Schxxxe wie die hier aus.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/22440427083...MIiKCQlKyY_AIVDax3Ch0z1gbCEAQYASABEgJDM_D_BwE

Aber Rocket ist mein liebster "Waschbär"!  
Anhang anzeigen RocketPr.webp


----------



## vermesser (27. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal einfach dreiviertels aushungern (zwecks Anleitung ggf. bewährte Fachliteratur aus antiken römischen Circus-Quellen konsultieren - entsprechende ÜS für Lateinunkundige sicherlich irgendwo vorhanden) und nem Pöter-Dunstkreisler heimlich ins Handschuhfach stopfen.
> 
> Früher oder später resultiert das dann beim Pöter automatisch in massivem Gesichtsverlust



WTF ist ein "Pöter"? Den Möter kenn ich, den Pöker auch...aber Pöter? Wat soll dat sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> WTF ist ein "Pöter"? Den Möter kenn ich, den Pöker auch...aber Pöter? Wat soll dat sein?



Ein P€TA Anhänger/Mitglied.


----------



## thanatos (27. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein P€TA Anhänger/Mitglied.


Richtig erkannt - ein überheblicher , selbstgefälliger , rechthaberischer Arsch
ob mit Glied oder ohne den Unterschied kennen die eh nicht mehr .
So nun mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück - es war eine kleine Tragödie
aber so was kommt vor , falsch währe es jetzt mit irgend welchen 
Wunschfischbesetzungen der Natur ins Handwerk zu pfuschen - Muttanatur 
lässt keine Lücken und pflanzt schon das dort hin was da auch gut zurecht kommt.
In fünf Jahren dürfte man dann das Ergebnis messen können .


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> In fünf Jahren dürfte man dann das Ergebnis messen können .



Wenn nicht wieder die Alge im Sommer zuschlägt...



Gruß Frank


----------



## vermesser (27. Dezember 2022)

Das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Ich hatte ja schon kundgetan, dass wir nach dem Fischsterben durchaus gut und in allen Größen fingen...nur, wenn 50% der Fische nun tot sind und im nächsten heißen Sommer wieder 50%...usw...dann ist bald gar nichts mehr da. Was im Moment noch "undramatisch" sein mag, ist es dann in zwei drei Jahren eben doch...


----------



## angler1996 (27. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Ich hatte ja schon kundgetan, dass wir nach dem Fischsterben durchaus gut und in allen Größen fingen...nur, wenn 50% der Fische nun tot sind und im nächsten heißen Sommer wieder 50%...usw...dann ist bald gar nichts mehr da. Was im Moment noch "undramatisch" sein mag, ist es dann in zwei drei Jahren eben doch...


jA ; wie heißt es im Sport so schön- sie  haben 120 % gegeben;-))


----------



## vermesser (27. Dezember 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> jA ; wie heißt es im Sport so schön- sie  haben 120 % gegeben;-))



Wieso? Hab ich einen Logikfehler? Im Moment sind (angenommen) noch 50% der fangfähigen Fische da, nach der nächsten Welle dann noch 25% (50% von der Hälfte) und dann halt 50% von 25%, also 12,5%...usw.? Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## der matti (27. Dezember 2022)

Die 50%, Stand jetzt, sind die 100% in deiner Rechnung fürs nächste Jahr. Sonst ist mathematisch unendlich viele Fisch vorhanden und die Zahl kann niemals Null erreichen. Das die Situation richtig beschissen ist, lässt sich in Zahlen kaum abbilden.


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

Ist wie bei den Wahlen. Von 100% geht die Hälfte wählen. Das sind 50% , davon gehen bissl mehr als die Hälfte der Stimmen auf drei Parteien ,welche sich zusammentun . Dann wird erzählt sie hätten überragend die Mehrheit . In Wahrheit haben sie nur die Hälfte von der Hälfte . So bestimmen 25% über die Mehrheit. 
Aber wenn Wahlen etwas ändern würden, wären sie längst verboten.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Dezember 2022)

Und die 50% Nichtwähler finden die neue Regierung die allerschlimmste Regierung ever und die Demokratie auch.


----------



## der matti (27. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Aber wenn Wahlen etwas ändern würden, wären sie längst verboten


Kurt Tucholsky


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Und die 50% Nichtwähler finden die neue Regierung die allerschlimmste Regierung ever und die Demokratie auch.


Sowieso


----------



## der matti (27. Dezember 2022)

Der fromme Angler – Wikisource
					






					de.wikisource.org
				



auch Kurt Tucholsky


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

der matti schrieb:


> Der fromme Angler – Wikisource
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hab ich vor 40 Jahren schon gelesen. Unser Deutschlehrer in der Ausbildung war Dr. und grosser Tucholsky Anbeter.


----------



## der matti (27. Dezember 2022)

Ja , an den Fahnenappell kann ich mich auch noch erinnern... Elbe und Oder haben gestunken, waren fast tot und der lebendige Köderfisch hat am Korken gezappelt...
Lange her...


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

der matti schrieb:


> Ja , an den Fahnenappell kann ich mich auch noch erinnern... Elbe und Oder haben gestunken, waren fast tot und der lebendige Köderfisch hat am Korken gezappelt...
> Lange her...


 Na na. Da warst Du doch selbst noch Kaulquappe.


----------



## vermesser (27. Dezember 2022)

der matti schrieb:


> Kurt Tucholsky



Klugscheißer an: https://falschzitate.blogspot.com/2017/04/wenn-wahlen-etwas-anderten-waren-sie.html?m=1


----------



## der matti (27. Dezember 2022)

Da hab ich mich  wohl auf eine falsche Fährte locken lassen. Um die Oder tuts mir leid, um dieses Board auch, machts gut.


----------



## thanatos (28. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Und die 50% Nichtwähler


wollten sich nicht zwischen Hunde oder Katzensch----e entscheiden und haben 
dann beides am Hacken .
war hier im Osten viel einfacher - ich gehe oder ich gehe nicht wählen -
biste zweimal nicht gegangen , hast du keine Karte mehr bekommen und 
schon war die hohe Wahlbeteiligung hergestellt -


----------

